# Pasty butt



## JennC (May 13, 2013)

Just got 6 baby chicks yesterday and one got pasty butt. Poor girl! I used warm cotton balls to get the dried pooh off her tush and she started pooping again and seems good now. Has anyone heard of giving the pasty butt chick a hard boiled egg to eat as a preventative? Or does anyone have any suggestions of how to prevent this from happening again?


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Maybe medicated chick starter? Fine grit might help. It would be neat to know if the hard boiled egg helped, if the shell is included that might be the solution in & of itself.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Pasty butt is typically the result from too hot of Brooder temp. Make sure you have proper ventilation and adequate space for them to cool off if too hot. I always listen and watch my chicks. They let you know what's up. 

Boiling eggs and feeding back to them is an excellent feed additive. Major energy boost. I do it anyway as I have a million eggs year round lol. Exaggerating there but we're just two people with 40 layers of various breeds.


----------



## JennC (May 13, 2013)

I will feed the boiled egg and see how it goes. Today no pasty butt so far! Maybe we will be lucky enough to have it only that one time...fingers crossed!


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

JennC said:


> I will feed the boiled egg and see how it goes. Today no pasty butt so far! Maybe we will be lucky enough to have it only that one time...fingers crossed!


Hope so too! I'm the "mean momma" and just quick pull those feathers out as to ensure it doesn't happen again in the same bird. Lol


----------

